# who is using or used electric under tailgate spreaders on a 1ton dump



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

what brand have you used ?

who do you think makes the best?

pros and con's?

do you like under tailgate or vbox and why?. 

any thing else that comes to mined ?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I only use Hydraulic, but I'll chime in on the V versus the Under-tailgate.

With my under tailgate salt spreader, we can easily mount it with my mini skid steer, so ease of taking it on and off is almost priceless.

That and the spreader is set up so that I can still drop my tailgate over my salt spreader to dump other material such as brush or large rock without having to remove the auger. (though I still pull the spinner off)

If you've ever had salt freeze up on you, it's easier to break it free in a dump bed, especially with drop sides on the dump as we can just take the mini skid to it.

Clean-out after a storm is also a breeze.

The only real advantage I see to a V-box is a little more consistency getting the salt to the spinner. That and if you are doing large long runs such as roads, then the V-box I would think would be better so that you don't have the dump box up in the air constantly.

.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

White Gardens;1457100 said:


> I only use Hydraulic, but I'll chime in on the V versus the Under-tailgate.
> 
> With my under tailgate salt spreader, we can easily mount it with my mini skid steer, so ease of taking it on and off is almost priceless.
> 
> ...


I'll add a couple things ---- an undertailgate (or tailgate replacement) is easier to store, and it allows the use of your bed for other things other than snow work.

A vbox will typically be usable in a wider variety of vehicles down the road(pickups/dumps/flatbeds).


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

that my main thing is to be able to use my truck still and i don't do many large sections of road i have a vbox now in my 3/4 ton flatbed that i am happy with. but id like to be able to use my dump truck to haul still in the winter.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

i actually liked using our replacement tailgate spreader. We used a truck craft just because they made the dump bed....it was nice, easy to clean out. could still dump loads of bulk salt at the yard or on site. All electric only problem we had over the 6 years is the spinner motor went out... that was $200 for a new one.

then sold it for 3/4 of the price i got it new for!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with White Gardens. 

I have one on a 450, does that count? 

Salt Dogg whatever model. So far so good.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Usually used on bigger trucks. My swenson was used on a international 4700 and now on a GMC 4500. Works good. For a 1 ton have to make sure you have at least 44 inches from ground to bed height( at least for swenson) or you'll be dragging spinner motor on the ground.I guess if you don't raise bed all the way up you could get away with it, otherwise use a replacement tailgate style.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

My buddy has the truckcraft T160 lighting under tailgate electric spreader and he cant be more happy with it. I run truckcraft tailgate replacements on my inserts and they work great and I am purchasing a 1 ton next fall and going to go that route. Electric is really reliable and works great.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I run the swenson RTEL on my truck. Had a vbox prior. The biggest plus is it weighs less and allows me to stay legal with more salt. It's easier to install. Not much in the way of moving parts, and I can still haul a trailer with it on or use my bed for other things.

The only downside is my dump is rather slow, and when the salt is damp I have to put it up often (I need a vibrator on it.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

lilweeds;1457441 said:


> I run the swenson RTEL on my truck. Had a vbox prior. The biggest plus is it weighs less and allows me to stay legal with more salt. It's easier to install. Not much in the way of moving parts, and I can still haul a trailer with it on or use my bed for other things.
> 
> The only downside is my dump is rather slow, and when the salt is damp I have to put it up often (I need a vibrator on it.


Or you can install the superslide poly floor in the winter time and no need for vibrator. stuff is like ice when you walk on it.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

Aaron, great snowday reference !!!!!!!!! i am going to pm you


----------

